# canada Fsw programme



## Farhan123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi Guys

I need your help for Canada FSW programme. I have got all my degree transcript and IELTS score ready with me. I contacted one of the agency they did my eligibility yest as well for Advertising catagory but they are asking me 100000 INR to take it forward.

Should I pay them or is this something which I can do on my own. If yes can somebody tell me the procedure please.

Regards

Farhan


----------



## piyush1132003 (Oct 5, 2013)

Farhan123 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need your help for Canada FSW programme. I have got all my degree transcript and IELTS score ready with me. I contacted one of the agency they did my eligibility yest as well for Advertising catagory but they are asking me 100000 INR to take it forward.
> 
> ...


Brother, 1lac is too much and they wont do anything guiding you ? 
You should try to apply by yourself, take help from this forum.
There are plenty of people who can help in every phase , may be not in a day but for sure in a day or two.

Taking agency help wont give you gauranty, moreover they become very unprofessional once get the money.


----------



## Farhan123 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Piyush for your reply. I gone through the forms and prerequisite in the work experience column they are asking roles and responsibilities in company letter head which is not possible for me to get. Is there any work around for this.


----------

